# Sweet and Sour Spam in Pineapple Shells



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 whole ripe pineapples
1/2 cup carrots sliced thin
1 green bell pepper diced
1 red bell pepper diced
1 celery stalk diced
1 clove of garlic minced
1 12 oz can of spam
4-6 cups cooked rice

SAUCE:

1 cup of water
1/2 cup of sugar
1/2 cup of vinegar
1/2 cup of ketchup
2 tblsp lemon juice
2 tblsp cornstarch
2 tblsp water

Cut each pineapple in half and carefully remove the fruit, keeping rinds intact for serving. Cut fruit into chunks and set aside. You should have about 4 cups. 

Make the sauce; combine water, sugar, vinegar, ketchup, and lemon juice in saucepan. Bring to a boil and thicken with a slurry made from the cornstarch and tblp of water. 

In a skillet or wok, saute carrots, bell peppers, cellery and garlic for about 3-4 mins or until tender yet crisp. Cut spam into cubes and add to vegetables. Add pineapple chunks and sauce. Cook 3 mins more until heated through. Serve in reserved pineapple shells with hot rice.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

This is going to be awesome for the Christmas party at work! They won't even know what it is!


----------

